

Gratipocalypse: Gratipay skipping weekly payment cycle - joe5150
https://medium.com/gratipay-blog/gratipocalypse-42fd0ec0d9e8

======
joe5150
The drama unfolding on their forum seems messy. Apparently someone reported
them to FinCen out of spite? Apparently weev is involved?

